
Should you buy BitCoin today? - brikkoroller
Bitcoin has reached a new all-time high today, with prices hitting a record $5,161.<p>In your personal opinion, does it still make sense to buy BTC today, and why?
======
S410520
If you do not own any bitcoin, get some today. If you already do own and want
more, buy the dip. A dip is when China bans bitcoin again :D

------
joeblau
You don't buy BTC, you just hodl.

